# Fed Up Knicks, Rip Into Mates



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> It isn't just Larry Brown who is disgusted by the Knicks' lack of professionalism and pride. Several players expressed similar thoughts during a postgame team meeting that included Brown, Quentin Richardson and Malik Rose, accusing some Knicks of not caring and not competing.





> Will it make a difference, I don't know," Rose said. "My gut is, I doubt it to be honest. It's at the point where I have to say something. If it falls on deaf ears so be it."
> When asked why his message would fall on deaf ears, Rose added: "Maybe some guys don't want to hear it, some guys don't want to do it. At this point I don't really care. I'm going to do what I can to make this team better. I can't control people's attitudes at this point in the year. They're so set in what we've been doing. If you want to do it that way, do it."





> A majority of the players, led by Marbury, tuned out Brown long ago. Now, players are acting insubordinate toward him and displaying a lack of respect. Players openly talk back to Brown during games or just ignore him completely.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/406162p-343931c.html

The League should do something about guaranteed contracts. Fire them, and terminate their employment would be satisfying to me in this case. I would love to see the look on Steph's face if his $80 million dollar deal is voided! He couldn't get another deal like that again, that's for sure. Of course, the Union would never go for that!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Yet, while their teammates vented, from another corner of the locker room came raucous laughter as Eddy Curry and Maurice Taylor chatted with a couple of friends.





> In another corner, Steve Francis said many of the games he's played since joining the Knicks in late February are "like a funeral" and admitted, "Besides my mother passing away when I was 18, this is in the top three" of the worst times he's ever experienced.





> Rose threw a tantrum walking off the floor after a near-flagrant second-quarter foul by Nate Robinson, who apparently took Brown's words about his questionable decision-making to heart and took just one shot in 26 minutes.Qyntel Woods, whose three turnovers ran his four-game total to 17, snapped at Brown as he walked off the floor in the first half.


http://www.bergen.com/page.php?qstr=eXJpcnk3ZjczN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXkxMjcmZmdiZWw3Zjd2cWVlRUV5eTY5MTE0NzImeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk2


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Kitty said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/406162p-343931c.html
> 
> The League should do something about guaranteed contracts. Fire them, and terminate their employment would be satisfying to me in this case. I would love to see the look on Steph's face if his $80 million dollar deal is voided! He couldn't get another deal like that again, that's for sure. Of course, the Union would never go for that!


why...what did Stephon ever do to you?!! hes a black man getting his reperations...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> why...what did Stephon ever do to you?!! hes a black man getting his reperations...


:krazy:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> why...what did Stephon ever do to you?!! hes a black man getting his reperations...




He's a black man getting paid to play basketball. Something he's done a poor job of this season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> why...what did Stephon ever do to you?!! hes a black man getting his reperations...


:rofl:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Rawse said:


> He's a black man getting paid to play basketball. Something he's done a poor job of this season.


hes not the crazy person that gave away all that money...this is exactly what the GM's and managers want...for fans to blame the players and thier contracts when the chips are down instead of thier eneptness in GM'ing and coaching...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This is why we're trading away Mo, Steph, and Nate in the summer. As a matter of fact, right now I'd even throw in Curry to trade away because of that line. Point is, we have a bunch of lackadaisical asses who thinks their contracts are guaranteed. At this point, if I were Zeke, I'd just waive all their asses, like he did with Shandon.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> This is why we're trading away Mo, Steph, and* Nate * in the summer. As a matter of fact, right now I'd even throw in Curry to trade away because of that line. Point is, we have a bunch of lackadaisical asses who thinks their contracts are guaranteed. At this point, if I were Zeke, I'd just waive all their asses, like he did with Shandon.


I promised not to post about Nate going to Seattle anymore, but you brought it up.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kitty said:


> The League should do something about guaranteed contracts. Fire them, and terminate their employment would be satisfying to me in this case. I would love to see the look on Steph's face if his $80 million dollar deal is voided! He couldn't get another deal like that again, that's for sure. Of course, the Union would never go for that!


Doing away with guaranteed contracts makes sense in some situations--like Marbury's, for example. But taking that step moves the NBA into the same nasty category as the NFL. You can't know that a player who's having a single bad season is a long-term lump/loser, and if his contract's voided the team will miss out on a fine player who's simply having a tough time in one year.

But Marbury...Francis...Yeah, those guaranteed contracts are poison. Of course, in Francis' case, he'd be thrilled to be fired so he can go live in Los Angeles.

Laurie


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hes not the crazy person that gave away all that money...this is exactly what the GM's and managers want...for fans to blame the players and thier contracts when the chips are down instead of thier eneptness in GM'ing and coaching...


I'm not blaming Stephon for his big contract. I'm blaming him for his poor play.

Even you could have understood that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I promised not to post about Nate going to Seattle anymore, but you brought it up.


I mean Nate can be traded, but he doesn't have to be traded to Seattle. Unless, if the Sonics were willing to part with either Luke, Rashard, or Earl.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I mean Nate can be traded, but he doesn't have to be traded to Seattle. Unless, if the Sonics were willing to part with either Luke, Rashard, or Earl.


Nevermind.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Nevermind.


lol, I mean I would've said Reggie Evans would've done fine, if he was still on the team that is.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Why should the league do something about the contracts? Marbury is a good player. Overpaid, but a good player. As the Knicks do not seem to have a problem with the luxury tax what's the big deal? 

Marbury mutinized the Brown. Its really bad professional players gave up like that and went against the coach. Its not like the Brown was so innocent though. You guys are below .300. You know, I look at your roster and the talent and I see a fairly good team. Brown came in and tried to reinvent the wheel, critisized his team publicly on a weekly basis and then got mutinized. 

It will be a miracle if you retain both the ringleader players and Brown for next season. You know, you can hire any coach you want at any given time, but as far as acquiring players there are rules.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The people with no talent have as much of a right to complain as the ones with no desire.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The people with no talent have as much of a right to complain as the ones with no desire.



LOL.


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> lol, I mean I would've said Reggie Evans would've done fine, if he was still on the team that is.


Yea, I was kinda pulling for something like that, but we got Watson. He's a better fit in Seattle, but he's not from UW. That's basically my only reason I want Nate on the Sonics.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The people with no talent have as much of a right to complain as the ones with no desire.


People with no talent have more right to complain that the people with no desire. At least the talentless ones try.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> People with no talent have more right to complain that the people with no desire. At least the talentless ones try.


They contribute as much or more to the losing than the desireless nonetheless. The fact that Quentin Richardson tries does not excuse him from having a lower eff. per 48 than Howard Eisley.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*About Qrich....*

New team....new system...tons of injuries.....brother murdered. Enough said? Use your head. I'm not neccessarily a fan of the trade that brought him, but he has class and work ethic and thats something that this team is in short supply of. He has more game than I knew and he is a willing, improving defender. All he needed to do was shoot his career % and you'd be kissing his butt. Like I said, I'm not a fan but he deserves better from the fans and another shot next year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> They contribute as much or more to the losing than the desireless nonetheless. The fact that Quentin Richardson tries does not excuse him from having a lower eff. per 48 than Howard Eisley.


True, but at least the ones with no talent want to win. It's the thought that counts. I would much rather rip a player for having no heart than rip into a player for sucking.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:



> True, but at least the ones with no talent want to win. It's the thought that counts. I would much rather rip a player for having no heart than rip into a player for sucking.


Word, you can't rip players for trying. Effort matters more than ability, you can't be the most talented guy but not show the wanting of winning and trying in doing so.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Word, you can't rip players for trying. Effort matters more than ability, you can't be the most talented guy but not show the wanting of winning and trying in doing so.


I guess thats the only explanation we have for having a guy like Malik Rose on our team lol


----------

